# Inspektion Mercury...



## carloz (6. Dezember 2003)

Moinsn Gemeinde,

so nun hat mein Mercury die Inspektion hinter sich und ich muss sagen: Ich bin begeistert 
DIe Vorderbremse zieht wieder wie Sau (BRUNOX - Bad von mir  ).
Das Knarzen der Shimpanski Kurbel bzw. Tretlager isch weg. 
Steuersatz hat koi Spiel nich.
Und ,das schönste: Die Michelin XLS tubeless sind drauf *froifroi*
Fährt sich fast wien Fully 

Extreemst zufrieden.
Dank an den Paul und den Fahrradfachmann (weiß grad ned wie er heisst...Peter ? ) egal. Danke. Topleistung.
Soviel zu: PREMIUMHÄNDLER 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2003)

es ist doch immer gut, wenn man nen kompetenten Händler an seiner Seite hat!

der "Fahrradfachman" heißt übrigends Günther soweit ich weiß, und der ist echt super kompetent!
das Prädikat "Premiumhändler" hat der echt verdient würd ich mal sagen!

na, wie sind die XLS tubeless? ich fahre im moment die normalen, bin super zufrieden. 

Kommste eigentlich morgen auch nach kirkel zur Nikolaustour?

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (6. Dezember 2003)

Hey chris !

Ja, da haste Recht 
ICh hab die tubeless noch ned im Terrain getestet nur vor der Haustür. Aber bis jetzt machen die n phatten Eindruck !
Ich bin moin ned am Start, da ich ja fürn SaarAmateur Fotos mache und dann Sonntags immer aufm Sportplatz steh 
Außerdem werd ich die nächste Zeit wohl nimmer allzuviel radeln können, denn ich hab Ende Februar bei der Berufsfeuerwehr nen einstellungstest und der is sehr heavy.
Da ich so Sachen, wie z.B.: 30m tauchen aus dem Stand, 3 KM unter 13:30 rennen nich einfach so schaffe, werd ich wohl bisschen trainieren müssen.
Mal sehn.

Aber ich hoffe doch ihr m8 Bilder, oder so ?!

greetZ und viel Spaß 
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (7. Dezember 2003)

schön ...

freut mich das du dein bike zum händler bringen konntest und offensichtlich auch wieder abgeholt hast ...

hab ich auch schonmal gemacht ... lass uns heiraten!


----------



## carloz (7. Dezember 2003)

@sky:

Wenn du das sagst...


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (7. Dezember 2003)

@carloz

nix für ungut ... 

du hast ein mercury ich hab auch eins ... der unterschied ist das du anscheinend so euphorisch bist das du hier alles was du damit machst hier postest ... ist okay ... das ist ja das forum dafür ... 

aber das du ein bikes zur inspektion bringst (oder sie selber machst) ist das normalste der welt und meiner meinung nach nicht sooo wichtig um ein neues thema zu starten


----------



## Nomercy (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Carloz, mein Mercury ist gerade eine Woche alt geworden. Die Durchsichten werde ich, soweit es geht,  selber durchführen. Wieviel km hast Du eigentlich runter (weil, es klingt ja wie ne Generalüberholung  ) und welche Reifen waren vorher drauf? Musstest oder wolltest Du diese wechseln? Ich persönlich fahre jetzt eine leicht modifizierte Originalkonfiguration (Schwalbe FF 2.35, vorne "light", hinten "kevlar"). Die sollen ja eher pannenanfällig sein, na mal sehen, aber der Fahrkomfort auf Straße, Schotter und Waldweg ist grandios.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Dezember 2003)

@ bluesky

doch - für mich isses extrem wichtig was carloz mit seinem bike macht . und wenners nur in den keller trägt tät ichs am liebsten wissen


----------



## carloz (8. Dezember 2003)

@Fettkloß: Danke  Werd´s hoit Mittag direkt ma innen Keller schleppn *gg*

@NoMercy:

Also Kilometertechnisch hab ich aufm Zähler 200nochwas. Aber ich hab den noch ned soo lang dran. 
Vielleicht 300 oder so ?
Das mit den Reifen is so: Ich hatte ja die UST Felgen schon druff, aber mein Händler hatte die Michelin nich am Start. Sondern nur Reifen mit Schlauch. Dann hamwer die halt druaf gezogen (Ritchey Zmaxx) und ich wartete auf die UST.
Naja jetzt sind die grad gekommen, wie ich das bike zur Inspektion brachte. Also driekt druff damit. 
Und mit 37 uronen pro Gummi kann man ja nich meckern.
Also die Inspektion umfasste das nachfräsen der Discaufnahmen und die Kürzung der Züge / Leitungen, weil ja noch nich klar war, ob ich die Spacer drin lass unterm Vorbau...

Joa...so halt. Aber die Michelins sind echt schon geil. Ich werd wohl die Woche noch den Grip im Wald testen können. Hab mich mit den Ritcheys jetzt schon 3 mal geerdet 
Hoffe das mir das mit den Michelins ned soo oft passiert. Aber ich glaub bei nassem Laub helfen nur Spikes...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## x6hr (14. Dezember 2003)

Fettkloss und Carloz,

fahrt ihr auch mal mit euren Bikes?

Gruß an bluesky


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Dezember 2003)

also ich kann da nur für mich persönlich sprechen und die antwort lautet - nein , niemals - noch nicht mal im notfall !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (16. Dezember 2003)

@x6hr:

Bist du denn des Toifels ? So ein schönes und toires Spielzeug im Walde dreckig machen ? Um Gottes Willen, NEIN ! 
Das steht in der Glasvitrine direkt im Foyer neben dem Steinway Flügel.
Außerdem hätt ich auch sonst garkeine Zeit um hier im Forum alle postings zu lesen...also bitte.
Man kann nich alles haben 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (16. Dezember 2003)

....so muss man(n) nach einen Ritt aussehen.

My friend Dusteater beim Marathon in Willingen 2001.


----------



## Fischkopp (17. Dezember 2003)

Für mich klingt das fast so, als wäre der Auslieferzustand des Bikes ziemlich mieserabel gewesen:

- Spiel im Steuersatz?
- Knarzende Kurbeln?
- Scheibenbremsaufnahme nicht ordentlich gefräst?

Das alles dann als tolle Leistung im Rahmen der Inspektion darzustellen ist schon nicht schlecht...

... aber anscheinend durchaus üblich. Als ich mir vor zwei Jahren ein Scott gekauft habe mußten bei der ersten Inspektion nach zwei Wochen (!) auch gleich Innenlager und Vorderradnabe getauscht werden.

Beim Kauf meines Faunus diesen Sommer (bei einem anderen Händler) ein ähnliches Bild: Scheibenbremskolben nicht parallel zur Scheibe montiert und Dämpfer mit defekter Zugstufeneinstellung.


----------



## chris84 (17. Dezember 2003)

der Auslieferzustand der Bikes vom GS Velosport Strässer ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber Material setzt sich. 

Mein Bike war übrigends noch nicht in der Inspektion (5000km).  (vom o.g. Händler). lediglich das Hinterrad musste einmal zentriert werden und etwas Blood in der Hinteren Bremse hab ich nachfüllen lassen.
Und gefräst is an nem Bergwerkrahmen sowieso alles!

Sonst hat nix geknarzt oder so. 
Aber es gibt auch fertigungstoleranzen, weshalb Motorroller z.B. die erste INspektion nach 1000km machen, die weiteren alle 6000. beim Auto wirds ähnlich sein.

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (17. Dezember 2003)

....ich baue meine Räder zwar selber auf. Die BW-Rahmen sind TOP Vorbereitet, meinen Faunus habe ich 9000km gefahren. Steuersatz nicht einmal nachgezogen, Tretlager TOP, Scheibenbremsen TOP, Lackierung TOP., Umwerfer nicht einmal verstellt.

Jetzt habe ich einen LSD 2004 bekommen, alle wichtigen Teile sind super für die Montage vorbereitet.


----------



## carloz (18. Dezember 2003)

Also nu ma langsam:

Die Inspektion ist im Rahmen des Kaufs drin und beinhaltet vor allem mal das Kürzen der Schaltzüge, sowie der Bremsleitungen aufgrund der Spacer, die noch unterm Vorbau sind. Meine Sitzposition war noch nich eindeutig klar und so bin ich ersma gefahrn um herauszufinden, wie die beste Position pour moi isch.
Das nachfräsen der Bremsenaufnahme ist bei denen normal. Hat das was über die Quali des Rahmens, oder des Händlers auszusagen ? Ich denke nicht. Die haben die besten Erfahrungen damit gem8. Danach quietsch garantiert keine Bremse mehr !
Das mit der Kurbel soll (ich hab ja keinen Ahnung davon) ein Manko der Shimpanski Deore Kurbeln sein....

Naja ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden. 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

